# Sabiki for bream?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone try it? Have a couple rigs just waiting to be all tangled up.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it would work in theory. Maybe tip the hooks with a cricket or something. Sounds like something interesting to do.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I've done it, ended up catching a couple bass. Could've just been the lake I was on. 

I typically cut off the plastic hair/sleeve decoration tied to the hook. 

You'll need to loosen your drag, a large enough bass will bend the hook or snap the line.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I was actually thinking of tipping them with a piece of a worm.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Live bait is fine, I just don't like the little decorations. 

What size do you plan on using?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see why that wouldn't work. Let us know how you do.

I've never tried it, but I bet it would work good on skipjack shad below a dam. Load up on catfish bait!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know what sizes I have, I just know I have 3 hanging in the packages in the garage. This is all in an effort to make catching flathead bait possible since that step has ruined a few trips...


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

It will destroy the skip jack. It was my secret weapon using it below Wilson dam until everyone started seeing me catch them and figured it out. I also tried using them on suspended crappie and it worked well besides the hang ups.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well dang, wish we had a dern dam around here for bait


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

It is pretty much a guarantee catching skip jack below the dams. I used a cast net to catch a bunch of shad on the Tombigbee River last weekend, they were on the small size but the channels and blues up to 10 lbs love them. The shad were stacked up where the creeks were flowing into the river. I like using live bream, but fishing oxbows you end up catching more grinnel and gar that catfish on live bait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Get cha some worms and a little ultralight rigged with a small cork and small bream hook. Berryhill rd @ Hayes ranch there is a small creek that runs under the road. Fish in the S side of road. Not pond creek bridge, in fact I don't think there is a bridge there at all, just a big culvert. That hole used to be full of finger sized bream and the action was always fast. You can catch all you want and never leave the right of way


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Umm, where is Hayes ranch?

I see it now, Long Branch creek, I can hit that on the way home pretty easy


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Umm, where is Hayes ranch?
> 
> I see it now, Long Branch creek, I can hit that on the way home pretty easy



That's it - Try'n Hard guaranteed!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> That's it - Try'n Hard guaranteed!


Hmmm, you know who you're talkin to right??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The above guarantee in no way implies success. It is merely an endorsement of a location and method. Individual results may vary. Not legal in California. Always wear your seatbelt


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It wouldn't have worked today... I went to a creek and a pond, and the river, and 3 of us couldn't get a bobber to wiggle...ergo, no catfish:thumbdown:


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Ha*



Try'n Hard said:


> The above guarantee in no way implies success. It is merely an endorsement of a location and method. Individual results may vary. Not legal in California. Always wear your seatbelt


 You should add this disclaimer to most of your posts!!


----------

